# help in worcester ma



## rickinma (Jul 27, 2005)

have two baby pigeons i cant care for... their parents were ruthlessly run down on purpose in a parking garage down town, not sure of age, they cannot fly,but have left their nest and are walking around in traffic,i have taken them in and put mushed dry catfood and water in their cage(box). I have three cats who are licking their chops....please hurry!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rick, 

Thank you for rescuing these two orphaned pigeons. Can you take a look at this site and try to approximate the age of the two young bird?

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for helping these youngsters .. you might give this center a call and see if they can assist: http://www.newildlife.com/NEWC/

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Rick,

Thanks for helping these pigeons out. While you are locating help, perhaps you could keep the pigeons in the bathroom or bedroom out of harms way. You may need to do some "accident proofing" .

Thanks again,

fp


----------



## rickinma (Jul 27, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Thank you for rescuing these two orphaned pigeons. Can you take a look at this site and try to approximate the age of the two young bird?
> 
> http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


thanks one seems in early twenty other later twenties


----------



## rickinma (Jul 27, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Thanks for helping these pigeons out. While you are locating help, perhaps you could keep the pigeons in the bathroom or bedroom out of harms way. You may need to do some "accident proofing" .
> 
> ...


safe on freinds enclosed porch for night


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rick, 

Ok, what about the age of the other pigeon? If the one is as old as you think, he should be able to peck at seeds on his own. Forget the cat chow pieces and try to get a wild bird seed or a dove seed mix at the store tomorrow. A smallish but deep bowl of water can be provided but watch to make sure the pigeon knows how to drink from the dish. 

You can try to gently dip the beak into the water to show the pigeon where the water is. By gently putting the tip of his beak into the water, this should show him where and how to take a drink. 

Also, try the link that Terry gave you and see if someone there is willing to assist you.


----------



## rickinma (Jul 27, 2005)

*found a home*



rickinma said:


> have two baby pigeons i cant care for... their parents were ruthlessly run down on purpose in a parking garage down town, not sure of age, they cannot fly,but have left their nest and are walking around in traffic,i have taken them in and put mushed dry catfood and water in their cage(box). I have three cats who are licking their chops....please hurry!


was lucky to find bird sanctuary in charlton, Ma who took birds....thanks for all your help


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rick,

I'm so glad it worked out for you and the birds. If you wouldn't mind, please post the information for the sanctuary that took them in. We are often in dire need of finding good places for needy pigeons.

Terry


----------

